# Selling Lot and Truman Lake Cabin at a Loss



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

For Sale 90'X100' Lot with unfinished Mennonite built 10'X20" Cabin.Close to Fairfield ramp.10 miles from Warsaw,Mo.About the same distance from the Dam.Corps Land is about 100' from property.Has Electric.

There is a $130 per year assessment to cover road upkeep,Trash Pickup,Security,use of Shower House,and use of Well to get water and Dump Station.Taxes are $50 a year.

For the most part it is quiet most of the time.We're selling at a loss.Would make good weekend get away,or couple could live there.Can be built on no problem.

Asking $5,500 firm.

big rockpile


----------

